# floor sealer for hardwood shipping container floor



## RustyShackleford (Mar 6, 2017)

So I bought this shipping container to use as a toolroom/workshop and it actually has a pretty nice floor - some sort of hardwood plywood, it appears.   I'd like to put some sort of finish on it, mainly to try to protect against stains from oily stuff like chainsaws.    I don't want to go to a lot of trouble, since it is just a utility building (not a lot of sanding, multiple coats, or the like).   Perhaps a coat of oil- or water-based polyurethane, or maybe some kind of deck sealer ?


----------



## semipro (Mar 6, 2017)

Clear floor epoxy or water-based poly with aluminum oxide content.  
Nice thing about water-based poly is that you can do multiple coats without sanding between applications.  The smell won't kill you either.  You may not have too much fresh air inside a container. I'm not sure how bad the fumes are for the epoxy.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 6, 2017)

semipro said:


> Clear floor epoxy or water-based poly with aluminum oxide content.
> Nice thing about water-based poly is that you can do multiple coats without sanding between applications.  The smell won't kill you either.  You may not have too much fresh air inside a container. I'm not sure how bad the fumes are for the epoxy.


Yup, not much fresh air, at least until I add some add'l ventilation (there are 4 small passive vents along each side), which I may or may not do.  The epoxy sounds like too much trouble.   I just want something simple but better than doing nothing.  That would include not sanding  between coats, and I didn't know what about water-based poly, so that sounds good.   What's the advantage of aluminum-oxide content ?


----------



## semipro (Mar 7, 2017)

RustyShackleford said:


> Yup, not much fresh air, at least until I add some add'l ventilation (there are 4 small passive vents along each side), which I may or may not do.  The epoxy sounds like too much trouble.   I just want something simple but better than doing nothing.  That would include not sanding  between coats, and I didn't know what about water-based poly, so that sounds good.   What's the advantage of aluminum-oxide content ?


Aluminum oxide is the grit in most sandpapers.  Its very tough stuff and when embedded in the poly provides a lot of wear resistance.  
We have big dogs and water based poly with aluminum oxide in our great room and I'm amazed how well it takes a beating. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000H5OO28/?tag=hearthamazon-20


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 8, 2017)

Oh ok.   Thanks for the link.   Went to Lowe's tonite, and the guy was dumb-struck when I asked about the aluminum oxide.


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 8, 2017)

A comment about a epoxy fumes, they don't seem to be noticeable but they are there and can cause severe reactions with some individuals. Boatbuilders and folks building composite home built planes who work with epoxy frequently who don't use the right respiratory and barrier gear sometimes end up having to quit their projects in the middle of them as they have come down with contact sensitivity. Once they get it bad they cant use it again ever. I used to see half built planes for sale in the Midwest from folks who couldn't not finish them. I remember years ago when a friend and I were epoxying a kayak with full tyvek, gloves and respirators and having his wife walk in with carrying their one year old because she didn't smell anything. Once its cured its fine.


----------



## semipro (Mar 8, 2017)

RustyShackleford said:


> Oh ok.   Thanks for the link.   Went to Lowe's tonite, and the guy was dumb-struck when I asked about the aluminum oxide.


Funny, I'm pretty sure I bought the stuff I used there.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 8, 2017)

semipro said:


> Funny, I'm pretty sure I bought the stuff I used there.


Well, I got it off Amazon (the Varathane stuff you mentioned).   Kinda weird experience: I saw your post with the link around midnite, and Amazon said "free one-day shipping" and "you'll get it tomorrow [i.e. today, since it was after midnite] if you order in the next 11+ hours".   So I did.   And a guy came in a van early this afternoon - some company I never heard of.   I did pay about $50 for the gallon though.


peakbagger said:


> A comment about a epoxy fumes...


Thanks for the warning, but I didn't use it.


----------



## semipro (Mar 9, 2017)

RustyShackleford said:


> Kinda weird experience: I saw your post with the link around midnite, and Amazon said "free one-day shipping" and "you'll get it tomorrow [i.e. today, since it was after midnite] if you order in the next 11+ hours". So I did. And a guy came in a van early this afternoon - some company I never heard of. I did pay about $50 for the gallon though.


That would freak Dale Gribble out anyway.


----------



## semipro (Mar 9, 2017)

BTW, wait for a coat to tack up to wear you can walk on it in socks then apply the next coat.  If its not too humid it should be a few hours between coats. You might want to circulate some air through it as best you can to encourage drying.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 10, 2017)

semipro said:


> BTW, wait for a coat to tack up to wear you can walk on it in socks then apply the next coat.  If its not too humid it should be a few hours between coats. You might want to circulate some air through it as best you can to encourage drying.


I'm following the instructions on the can, which basically says you can recoat after 2 hours, but if you wait more than 24 hrs, then you need to "lightly sand".   I don't want to do any sanding if I can help it, so I've been re-coating and slightly before the 24hr mark.   So I'm actually closing it up when I'm done, so it doesn't dry out TOO much before I re-coat.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 10, 2017)

semipro said:


> That would freak Dale Gribble out anyway.


My Nancy says I freak out too easy.    She stays less tense by regular healing sessions (with John Redcorn).


----------

